# Looking for a good site!



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

As some of you may know, I keep guppies. I am searching for a really good site with information on breeding them: for example, suggested experiments, how to breed a specific type of guppy, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know how good their sites are, but if your obsessed with a fish, join a club, read newsletters, for sale posts, and get specialty boards. I recommend ALA highly, I was impressed the guppy show, but I don't know much about the group.

http://www.ifga.org/ 
http://livebearers.org/


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

How to breed guppies. 1 male 3 females. wait 30 seconds and presto.

If you looking for a certain colors or patterns use selective breeding, just be read to cull a lot of fish.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

this forum is really good,, its the first forum I ever signed up on,, lots of helpful people and info.
http://www.guppies.com/forums/


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

There are two sites I recommend. One is Guppy Designer and the other is Guppy Wiki. Yes, that is the name of it. Their addresses are www.guppyinfo.com and www.guppywiki.org respectively. Guppy Designer is free to join and Guppy Wiki is a free site. If you have trouble getting to the Guppy Wiki site, you can click on the link at the Guppy Designer site.
Tony


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Those sites are great, but from what I learned, go and find some sites on people that are breeding and selling guppies, that is where you will get the best information.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.guppyinfo.com/ i like that site just went to it alot of cool fish 
and info


----------

